# Removing window and patching stucco



## mark_anderson_u (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi All

I have a 1912 stucco house and am doing a kitchen remodel. Part of the project involves removing a small window; however, I'm a bit stuck on how to patch the stucco.

I'm back to the studs inside and it looks like behind the studs is something similar to 30# roofing felt and them some kind of wood paneling (OSB?)
Removing the window and framing it out is easy enough, but I'm stuck on the outside. A buddy of mine said use 1x6's to patch hole.

I'm stuck on what to do next. 

1. Should I seal the wood somehow? 

2. Do I need some kind of housewrap on wood (I don't want to buy 100ft to patch a 4 sq ft hole?

3. Will stucco adhere to wood/house wrap or does it need some kind of mesh

Thanks in advance

mark


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Remodeling contractor for 26+ yrs, one thing I have learned is, the only way to get an invisible stucco repair/patch, get a good stucco guy. Don't try it yourself.

Yes, cover the wood with felt or house wrap, yes, you need wire lath.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Unless someone did some work in the area of the window, I doubt you have any OSB.
Traditional stucco construction around here would be 30# felt over the sheathing. Vertical wood lath nailed every 16". Galvanized lath nailed to the wood lath and finally the layers of stucco.
As Bill said, stucco matching is a high learning curve trade. If you really want to give it a shot, I would practice on mock ups before you slap it on the house. Maybe give You Tube a look see. There are usually some videos that are helpful( and many that are not)
If you attempt this yourself, be ready to accept a close match as you will never get it perfect.
You also do not want a clean separation between the two areas as it will crack around the perimeter and you will see the outline of the window over time.
Ron


----------



## mark_anderson_u (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for replies guys

I'm guessing that current temps in Chicago are too cold for Stucco aren't they? If so, what's the best way to seal it from rain if I remove the window now 9gotta install cabinets in a few weeks)?

Or is a better plan to cut off interior trim, drywall over window and replace from outside in the spring? Not sure how practical this would be

Regards

Mark


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mark_anderson_u said:


> Thanks for replies guys
> 
> I'm guessing that current temps in Chicago are too cold for Stucco aren't they? If so, what's the best way to seal it from rain if I remove the window now 9gotta install cabinets in a few weeks)?
> 
> ...


Adding framing to the window opening, insulating and sheetrocking makes more sense then removing the window this time of the year.
To minimize the exterior visual, you might just paint the glass.
Ron


----------

